# Trustworthy Butchers



## coolcat (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi, Can any one reccomend a good butchers close/ish to where i am living im currently in 5th settlement New Cairo I figure there is probably ones around maadi?
I have only been here a couple of weeks and i really fancy a decent meal i have food intolerences and i have pretty much lived on dietry toast since i got here and im hungry 
I have been to spinneys in city stars but wasnt too keen on the way i saw the meat displayed it didnt look nice and another store i went to close to where i am the staff were cutting the meat with no gloves which really put me off?
Thanks for any advice you can give


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

coolcat said:


> Hi, Can any one reccomend a good butchers close/ish to where i am living im currently in 5th settlement New Cairo I figure there is probably ones around maadi?
> I have only been here a couple of weeks and i really fancy a decent meal i have food intolerences and i have pretty much lived on dietry toast since i got here and im hungry
> I have been to spinneys in city stars but wasnt too keen on the way i saw the meat displayed it didnt look nice and another store i went to close to where i am the staff were cutting the meat with no gloves which really put me off?
> Thanks for any advice you can give


Generallly speaking, meat quality in Egypt is dire. Food hygiene is not something that translates into Arabic, so you better get used to seen animal carcasses hanging out in the streets (even in summer, +40C) to the benefit of the world's fly population.

However, you can find imported meat in expat areas, like Maadi. There is Gourmet Egypt, just google them, they deliver.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

ISIS shops have organic chicken too.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

coolcat said:


> Hi, Can any one reccomend a good butchers close/ish to where i am living im currently in 5th settlement New Cairo I figure there is probably ones around maadi?
> I have only been here a couple of weeks and i really fancy a decent meal i have food intolerences and i have pretty much lived on dietry toast since i got here and im hungry
> I have been to spinneys in city stars but wasnt too keen on the way i saw the meat displayed it didnt look nice and another store i went to close to where i am the staff were cutting the meat with no gloves which really put me off?
> Thanks for any advice you can give




Welcome to Egypt


----------



## coolcat (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info have checked out the gourmet and it looks good!
Thanks maiden trying working hard to settle in


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Meat here in Egypt is a case of cutting off it's horns, wiping its back side and hanging it on a hook

So far however I have not been ill and eaten at some filthy places that appear to have rust covered drums with crusty looking crumbs on them


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Horus, be careful where you choose to dine out as Hep C is epidemic in Egypt. You really are better off either cooking at home or hiring a chef to do it for you because you'll know your meals are cooked under clean conditions.


----------



## ramykimo (Apr 1, 2011)

Metro Market or Carrfoure is trusted ..however the meat qulity in Egyot is poor


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

If in Zamalek... best butcher is Bol Bol in 26th of July street (if coming from Hassan Sabry, when at the light turn left ...! I have been buying there since 2002. It is not cheap, it serves most of the embassies houses in Cairo! I have been told that also Omar Sharif goes there... there is a picture of him on the wall (probably many places in Cairo have one ;-)!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> Horus, be careful where you choose to dine out as Hep C is epidemic in Egypt. You really are better off either cooking at home or hiring a chef to do it for you because you'll know your meals are cooked under clean conditions.


Hep C is via blood. .. Hep A is usually contracted through unhygenic kitchen practices and as my doctor told me.. there is no one in the middle east who has not had Hep A.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hep C is via blood. .. Hep A is usually contracted through unhygenic kitchen practices and as my doctor told me.. there is no one in the middle east who has not had Hep A.


I stand corrected. But then, my information was translated to me and that could have been embellished.


----------

